# Upcoming Weekend



## justin_SBEll (Mar 4, 2008)

Well me and some buddies decided that this weekend is when we are gonne come and try to take care of some of those sky carp. Just wondering with the pretty good weather this week where they would probably be and what town around there would be a good place to get a hotel?

Thanks 
Justin


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

where exactly are you talking about. If your talking about NODAK good luck!!! The only sky carp your going to see here are the ones in your dreams. :eyeroll:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Vermillion, SD.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

There won't be many in Nodak. I wouldn't be surprised if a few scout flocks make it across the border by the weekend, but numbers will be in SD.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Cananada


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

rapid city :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

BFE


----------



## justin_SBEll (Mar 4, 2008)

Haha im sorry yes i meant SD not ND. im sure the mass of the migration wont be to SD by this weekend but i figure there would at least be some pretty decent numbers at least


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Too early to tell since the masses haven't moved yet, but they will any day with this heat wave. How far will they go north is the question.

Look at the snow map and there are clues. If I'd guess they'll be on the eastern edge of the snowpack and on the north where the sheetwater is. Going to be in the upper 40's and 50's this week, the snow will go FAST.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

With the amount of snow in the fields and how warm it is supposed to get im thinkin that my area (Brookings) should have good numbers by thursday.


----------



## justin_SBEll (Mar 4, 2008)

Hey guys sorry to bring this back up but this weekend is coming up and just getting everything packed and ready, but i have to make reservations for a hotel because I work at a holiday in so i get a pretty good discount but i need to book a room asap to be able to get my discount. I was just wondering if Sioux Falls would be a good place to make base at? Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
Justin


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Personally I think Sioux Falls would be too far East.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I hear sioux falls is a really neat place.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Holiday inn discount is nice but unless you really want to pay $30 a day to drive anywhere with geese i would just fly by the seat of your pants plenty of small town dives to stay in for 40-50 bucks a night.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Numbers are getting pretty large in SD. Only thing Im worried about is how much of a dang zoo it is going to be with out of staters busting them everywhere. Decoying could be tough.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope they start movin farther north I go to college in Crookston Minnesota and we've just started seein Canadas up here!!!


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

diver_sniper said:


> Cananada


OOO ur pretty funny diver_sniper!!! with ur canada JOKE!!!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

quackkilla said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > Cananada
> ...


I kinda liked it, going up there watch out for the rossies!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> I hear sioux falls is a really neat place.


I agree they have a ton of cool stuff in town! They have a nice new Harley shop! I would go there if I were you!


----------

